# Critter Nation Coming Soon!



## FallDeere (Sep 29, 2011)

Well, you might've seen that I have two more boys. It's great except for the fact that my big boys are currently in a Three Rat cage, Martin's R-680.

I really wanted a cage I could add to the top of my Martin's cage, because it has a flip top lid, but nothing looks like it'll work, so I decided to look past my current budget. I've always wanted a Critter Nation and currently Petsmart has a special deal that makes is just within what I can (barely) afford.

I'm posting because I have a question. I have two options with what to do with this cage as well as the boys' current cage. From the looks of it, I could easily place the boys' current cage on top of the critter nation and connect them, giving the four boys enough space (dimension wise) for ten rats. OR I could connect the boys current cage and the three girls' cage of the same type, giving the girls a six rat cage and the boys just get the regular old critter nation.

Is the single unit critter nation big enough for four boys? I would like to give the girls more room because they seem cramped in the small Martin's, but I can't move them to a different cage because I think Silver would have a nervous breakdown... That's why I can't move the girls into the Critter Nation.

Which cage set up would the rats benefit most from, do you think? Or am I crazy for thinking these plans will work? Haha.

Thanks for any help.


----------



## LightningWolf (Jun 8, 2012)

The single is fine for 4 boys. I would do the connect the 3 so the girls have as much space as the boys, I mean while more space is better, no need for the boys to have a 10 rat cage while the girls' have a, I'm assuming 3 rat cage?


----------



## FallDeere (Sep 29, 2011)

Yeah, the girls have a Martin's r 680 as well. I'm just afraid that the boys will only have two levels in the critter nation, but the girls will have five. Plus, doubling up on the Martin's will make it _super _tall... and I'm afraid it'll be more unbalanced than if I put an R-680 on top of the Critter Nation. Then again, the boys aren't big on climbing (Gus Gus and Bartok aren't, anyways) so they might not suffer for having less levels. Currently they have three levels and moving to a lone critter nation will give them two (unless I can figure out a way to make another).


----------



## LightningWolf (Jun 8, 2012)

Why don't you just combine them together horizontally? If you don't have slide out pans you can get Coroplast to make a base for it so it all fits. that would avoid it being really tall.

While I think hanging hammocks in the Critter nation is a pain (I have a double), more hammocks will help with the space. Plus you can buy another half level for it.


----------



## FallDeere (Sep 29, 2011)

I can't afford another Critter Nation unit... as it is, I can barely afford this one. =/ I don't exactly have two hundred bucks laying around to spare for anything but impending vet bills and food. 

Also, I don't have room to put anything side by side. Not to mention, wouldn't I have to _butcher _at least one cage to achieve that? I can't afford to make any modifications to my expensive cages. Up is the only space I have to go because I have two small places designated for the rats and that's it. It's a tight squeeze in my rat room.


----------



## FallDeere (Sep 29, 2011)

LightningWolf said:


> Plus you can buy another half level for it.


Maybe I misunderstood that... You mean you can buy a level for the cage? Like another shelf?

Idiot me didn't add up the dimensions of the cage right. I thought it was 30 inches tall, but it's actually 24.5... so it's a six rat cage, not a seven. Doesn't make that much of a difference, seeing as I only have four males, but I couldn't let that error slide...

I'll probably be ordering the cage today if all the money stuff works out! So exciting!


----------



## FallDeere (Sep 29, 2011)

Turns out I'm getting a Double Critter Nation instead... I'll be in debt for a while, but they were out of stock for the Single Units and I need one as soon as possible. My babies are going to have enough room for 12 rats! 

Plus, if I can figure out how, my girls will get the boys' old cage combined with their current one to make a six rat cage. The temptation to get more rats to fill all this "extra" space is tempting... I have serious GGMR syndrome...

Anyways, any tips on how to keep bedding/poop/etc from falling out of the shallow pans or off the shelves? I was thinking of replacing the shelves with litter boxes or something so nothing could fall out. Also, any tips on what I should get to fill the space? The boys have a wheel and a ferret cube at the moment (as well as lots of cardboard things), but should I buy anything specific that will work well with the space? I'll probably buy at least one more hammock/cube for it. The reason I only have one in the big boys' current cage is that there's no extra room for more. I'll probably need at least one more litter box as well, but for the girls since their cage is getting expanded... I'm just trying to make a to-do list for when the cage gets here.

Thanks for any help.


----------



## HelloClarice (Feb 1, 2012)

Why don't you split the DCN and give the girls the bottom and the boys the top. Then you can sell both the Martin 680s and make some money to either get out of debt or buy stuff for the DCN. Just a thought =]


----------



## Rumy91989 (Dec 31, 2012)

HelloClarice said:


> Why don't you split the DCN and give the girls the bottom and the boys the top. Then you can sell both the Martin 680s and make some money to either get out of debt or buy stuff for the DCN. Just a thought =]


I think that sounds like a good idea! I know you said one of your gals is a bit of a nervous wreck, but if she's still with you and her sisters, a cage move shouldn't be a big deal. My one additional suggestion would be to keep one of the martin's cages in case you need an auxiliary cage for anything, but otherwise, I say boys and girls in the DCN and sell one Martin's cage so you can have plenty for new cage decorations!


----------



## FallDeere (Sep 29, 2011)

Rumy91989 said:


> I know you said one of your gals is a bit of a nervous wreck, but if she's still with you and her sisters, a cage move shouldn't be a big deal.


lol, you don't know my Silver girl.  She wouldn't survive it, I think.

In all seriousness, I'll consider it, but I love my Martin's cages and wouldn't be switching if I had any choice in the matter. Plus, I keep the boys and girls on opposite sides of the room for a reason. It'd complicate things if they were both in the double critter nation, though it would save space in my very crowded rat room. However, I like the idea of the boys having so much room, especially since each unit only has two levels. They like their floor space. Plus, Silver has her cage arranged exactly how she wants it, haha. It drives her nuts every time I clean the cage and move things around.

It will really all depend on how much I like or dislike the Critter Nation. I fear my favorite water bottles won't fit through the bars, it'll be hard to hang hammocks/cubes, and it'll be hard to clean... so we'll see.


----------



## HelloClarice (Feb 1, 2012)

Oh wait is silver the one that picked up her poop and put it in the litter tray? lol maybe if you take it and arrange the CN exactly like her old one [with the same old hammocks so it smells the same. But I'm sure you will do what is best for your ratties ^-^ always an option though


----------



## FallDeere (Sep 29, 2011)

Yep, that's my Silver girl.  (though it wasn't her poop, I believe haha) Pretty sure she does that when I'm not looking as well. Sometimes I see poop just disappear... However, when the litter box gets too full, I think Silver pushes the poop and litter out... Yeah, kinda defeats the purpose, but at least it's all in one area! Cleaning the girls' cage is SO much easier than the boys thanks to Silver. XD

The problem is that with the way the CN is built, I can't make it exactly like the girls' current cage.  But boy it would save space to have all the rats on one side of the room... I might even have floor space! -gasp-  I don't even know what my floor looks like...

I might go ahead and set up a unit for the girls and let them check it out every day and see what they think of it. I'm not sure what I'll do, but it's nice to have the option. It just really stinks that there's only one shelf in the CN. =/ That's why I wasn't going to get one originally.


----------



## HelloClarice (Feb 1, 2012)

yeah but you can always put a few hammocks in there for 'levels' I took a cloth napkin I may or may not have taken from olive garden >.> and hung it up and it's so big it's like a large bouncy shelf my girls really enjoy it haha. 


I agree you could do some test runs and see what they think about it =] I'm sure it will work out lol


----------



## FallDeere (Sep 29, 2011)

Shame on you.  My sister _almost _(accidentally... _really_) stole a napkin from there before. She's in a wheelchair and it was in her lap and no one noticed. XD Thankfully we realized before we got into the car and we promptly returned the "stolen" napkin. Quite an adventure, haha.

My girls don't use hammocks, actually... The only thing I've been able to get them to use is a ferret cube, probably because it's enclosed so they don't feel like they'll fall out. Silver had a few near death experiences with the hammock I originally put in there and has been afraid of them ever since. I think it's partially because they're from Petsmart and had never seen a hammock in their lives outside of a shopping cart rolling by... The girls like sturdy things below their feet. When I got my boys (Gus Gus and Barton), I squealed with excitement when they used their hammock since I had never seen a rat use one before, haha. 

Either way, though, I bet my dad and I could figure out a way to put some more levels in there... I still really like the idea of the four boys having the run of the place. However, I haven't put Meeko and Cricket in with Gus Gus and Bartok yet, so it may end up that I need that cage for the baby boys, haha. I'm pretty sure they'll get along, but I gotta have a backup plan.

I'm so excited for this cage to come! It said the earliest it'll be here is the 6th... but I was told that it could come sooner, so I got my fingers crossed!


----------



## Rumy91989 (Dec 31, 2012)

I'm with you on the levels thing--that's why I've stuck to Martin's cages, etc, but I know a lot of people have fun decorating their CNs. A test run sounds good, otherwise you're definitely set either way--they'll have space and you'll be happy.  Silver sounds awesome! Haha. Best of luck working everything out. If you decide to combine the Martin's cages, either side by side or one on top of the other, let me know. I did it with two highrises for my boys (I actually set them up back to back so it was actually deep enough for them) and while it was a bit tricky, there are ways to do it. XD


----------



## zurfaces (Jan 16, 2013)

FallDeere said:


> My girls don't use hammocks, actually... The only thing I've been able to get them to use is a ferret cube, probably because it's enclosed so they don't feel like they'll fall out. Silver had a few near death experiences with the hammock I originally put in there and has been afraid of them ever since. I think it's partially because they're from Petsmart and had never seen a hammock in their lives outside of a shopping cart rolling by... The girls like sturdy things below their feet. When I got my boys (Gus Gus and Barton), I squealed with excitement when they used their hammock since I had never seen a rat use one before, haha.



Their is a local rescue I get all my hammocks from and they have different options http://www.rattietattierescue.com/.

Click on their hammock sales link and that will take you to their facebook page. They have a picture that has the prices of their different products and they have a section for the fleece and flannel. You have to pick a flannel (goes on the outside) and a fleece (goes on the inside) and also let her know how you plan on hanging it up. She puts little rivet type things on mine and I hang it with shower curtain rings but she also has ribbons she can sew into the corners and you can attach it to the cage with zip ties or w.e. They are all hand made and all the profits go to the rescue. She is pretty quick about it to. Usually takes maybe a week to get the product but I only live a few hours from the rescue so delivery doesn't take long.


I also go to the dollar store often and get little bins to hang from the top that make extra "levels". Some of them I have to heat up a butter knife on the burner and cut holes in so I can fit the shower curtain ring through it. Insert line about getting your parents help with this.


----------



## FallDeere (Sep 29, 2011)

I don't have any issues _getting _hammocks.  It's getting the girls to _use _them that's the issue. I had a hammock hanging up in their cage for nearly two months and they never willingly touch it. It wasn't until I got a cube that that started using anything not firmly planted on the ground.

My Critter Nation came today! I was so shocked! It said it wouldn't be here until the 6th of next month!

I was able to get it all set up, but does anyone have any tips on how to set up the accessories and bedding? I use fleece: is there any good way to get it to work with the DCN?

I'll probably move the boys into it tomorrow. It's too late tonight to be able to rearrange the room to accommodate it right now.  It's HUGE!


----------



## FallDeere (Sep 29, 2011)

Everything is set up, the rats are happily in their new homes, and I can finally rest after working all day for my babies... Whew...

I don't have pictures yet, but I have a question... Is there any place reliable I can get the scatter guard and another shelf from? I'm really going to need the scater guard and another shelf wouldn't hurt.

Thanks.


----------



## Freecia (Jan 24, 2013)

The critter nation company sells guards and shelves. I have seen people use all kind of things for shelves, such as metal closet shelves covered in plexi glass and large baskets with fleece in the bottom. One blogger uses dolor store baskets and puts them at different places along the cage walls. She uses bird ladders so they can get in. 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## FallDeere (Sep 29, 2011)

Midwest doesn't sell the items on their website though. You have to order them from other places as far as I know and I can't find a place I trust that sells them. I've never heard of the two places Midwest lists as retailers for the accessories.

I'll be buying some ferret cubes and maybe a bird pumice perch (if those are okay for rats...) for the boys. The girls are now in their cage doubled (two Martin's R-680s stacked) so they need more things as well. I'll probably get a ferret tunnel or something to hang.

Honestly, I'm not creative enough to use baskets or any items not made specifically for small pets. XD

Oh, I have great news! After about two weeks of introductions, the big boys and baby boys are getting along great and are spending tonight together in the DCN! They had scuffled every time I put them together until today when they were all in the new cage. I think the fact that they had plenty of room to get away from each other helped a lot. I can tell Bartok likes to have his alone time and even Gus Gus (who was the most interactive with the babies) seems to enjoy being able to avoid the newbies. Everyone is settling in nicely. Well, I say that but if I wake up to bloodied rats then... Oh well...

My main concern is really for the girls, though. Their cage is really tall now, so I need a lot of hammocks and such to break it up a bit and make it safer should anyone take a tumble. I'll be stocking up on ferret cubes since that's the only thing they'll use, though I currently have an old hammock in there now and they've walked on it... and then quickly got off. It's mostly there to break a fall in case someone falls from the higher shelves.

Wish me luck! And if anyone has any more tips, let me know!

Thanks!


----------



## Freecia (Jan 24, 2013)

1800pets, I think, had them. I'm not sure though. It's where I got two of my critter nations. Instead of an actual shelf, u could use one of those full length hammock thingies. Not realy the same, though. Good luck!


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------

